# Impossiblility?



## KakashiHakate (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyone suggsted to check the section out, And there are no dojo's around that i can attend. I checked the list and did some looking up. Thanks to you guys who posted the info, but It didnt work out. So, I have a question.

Is it absolutly impossible to self-teach yourself the art of Ninjutsu?


If that cant work at all, is it possible to have a private Sensei? I know somone who possibly can help.

Thank you. 
Kakashi


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 5, 2006)

I believe it is impossible to teach yourself.  Where are you located (city/state/country)?  Sometimes there are people around who are not listed. 


What do you mean by Private Sensei?


----------



## bydand (Dec 5, 2006)

KakashiHakate said:


> Is it absolutly impossible to self-teach yourself the art of Ninjutsu?



*Yes*.  




> If that cant work at all, is it possible to have a private Sensei? I know somone who possibly can help.
> 
> Thank you.
> Kakashi



If that person is qualified as a Ninjutsu instructor, that is a great way to go if there are no dojos in your area.  If it is someone who is trained in another art, then it wouldn't be Ninjutsu you are training in. 

 It would be like me calling and hiring a Plumber to do electrical work.  Sure the person is skilled and may be the best in his field, but, he isn't an electrician.  Same for the MA's.  Yes they may give great insight for some things; but if they are not trained in the art, there is too much that is in the fine points that make it work right.  Just like any art, I would not expect to get good TKD training under a Ninjutsu instructor, so it would be absurd to expect good Ninjutsu training under any other style instructor.

Good luck in your quest to find training.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am not familiar with Ninjitsu, but I would say that it is  impossible to learn any MA without a competant teacher, and to try is to only teach yourself a whole heap of bad habits


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 5, 2006)

Guys, I'm gonna differ from your opinion here for a second.

It is ABSOLUTLEY possible to self teach yourself... Lots of people do it. 

It is just ABSOLUTLEY IMPOSSIBLE to self teach yourself _*CORRECTLY...*_ ​


----------



## bydand (Dec 5, 2006)

Cryozombie said:


> Guys, I'm gonna differ from your opinion here for a second.
> 
> It is ABSOLUTLEY possible to self teach yourself... Lots of people do it.
> 
> It is just ABSOLUTLEY IMPOSSIBLE to self teach yourself _*CORRECTLY...*_ ​



OK, good point! :lfao:


----------



## exile (Dec 5, 2006)

Ditto in triplicate (does that make sense?) to what everyone has said. Don't even think for a second that you can do it yourself. The gaps between what you _think_ you're doing, what you think you _should_ be doing, what you _are_ doing and what you _actually_ should be doing, are way too great.  

And don't fall into the trap of thinking that you can learn stuff just by looking at, or even studying a video of some technique or technique set. You already have to know most of what's going on in the area covered by the video to be able to incorporate the things that are demo'd into your own technique.

Repeat: don't, don't, don't try it, unless you feel you have a lot of time you can afford to waste.


----------



## KakashiHakate (Dec 5, 2006)

I live in Plymouth, Massachusetts. I'm restriced because I can't drive yet. The closest school that I know that is listed is in Boston, a 1 hour drive one way. My parents would not go for that.

I do have a lot of spare time. Thank you for being considerate and giving me the chance to try self teaching. From what I have read on the forums and material, ninjutsu isn't about using set stances, forms, and moves. Its using those set items to give you a concept of where to start and letting you expand from there. Correct me if I'm worng, but be pateint, I'm still new to this. 

The anoalogy of the plumber and the electrician was good. I suppose that might not work. I'm just trying every easy option first. 

Thank you all.
Kakashi Hakate


----------



## stephen (Dec 5, 2006)

KakashiHakate said:


> If that cant work at all, is it possible to have a private Sensei? I know somone who possibly can help.
> 
> Thank you.
> Kakashi





I can be bought, how much you got?


----------



## KakashiHakate (Dec 5, 2006)

Haha. Do you live anywhere nearby.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2006)

bydand said:


> It would be like me calling and hiring a Plumber to do electrical work.  Sure the person is skilled and may be the best in his field, but, he isn't an electrician.  Same for the MA's.  Yes they may give great insight for some things; but if they are not trained in the art, there is too much that is in the fine points that make it work right.  Just like any art, I would not expect to get good TKD training under a Ninjutsu instructor, so it would be absurd to expect good Ninjutsu training under any other style instructor.



I like that analogy.  A good plumber probably knows some basic electrical work (enough to hook up a dishwasher or disposal, etc.) -- but that doesn't mean he can rewire the house.  Same thing with martial arts; I've got enough time in training in my style that I could probably look at some of the books and copy the stances and exercises.  But it wouldn't really be Budo Taijutsu...  It'd be some bastardized interpretation of it.  Or I could probably work with some of the taijutsu practitioners here, and offer useful insights into an exercise that we were doing together -- but that doesn't make me a taijustu instructor, any more than being able to do some basic electrical work makes a plumber an electrician.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Dec 5, 2006)

Every now and then I watch videos of people like Ron Balicki, Erik Paulson, Dan Inosanto, Tony Cecchine and Steve Gartin, and find myself able to incorporate small aspects of what they demonstrate into what I do when training. I would however never be able to do that without the delivery system I've gained from proper training with instructors.


----------



## Devil_Hanzo (Apr 1, 2007)

Dude I gotta say...I hate anime kids with a burning passion. But give me a break. Boston Martial Arts Center is in Allston, if your distance is an hour big friggin deal. If you can't do that, then don't train. Quit watching Naruto and find another hobby. My dojo is over 200 miles away and I don't complain about it, I'm thankful I have some place period. And if mommy and daddy can't take you, then wait till you get a license. Or take the train or a bus. Self teach? Give me a break. Next thing you'll be watching at home study courses and telling the other kids in your highschool you're a ninja.

"Hello there, I'm Dr. Smith. I'm a neurosurgeon, and I'll be operating on your brain today. I've never been to school, but I have watched videos on brain surgery and I read books about it all the time."

Gah sorry for venting but this crap is just...I can't even continue.


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Apr 1, 2007)

Devil Hanzo said:


> Dude I gotta say...I hate anime kids with a burning passion. But give me a break. Boston Martial Arts Center is in Allston, if your distance is an hour big friggin deal. If you can't do that, then don't train. Quit watching Naruto and find another hobby. My dojo is over 200 miles away and I don't complain about it, I'm thankful I have some place period. And if mommy and daddy can't take you, then wait till you get a license. Or take the train or a bus. Self teach? Give me a break. Next thing you'll be watching at home study courses and telling the other kids in your highschool you're a ninja.
> 
> "Hello there, I'm Dr. Smith. I'm a neurosurgeon, and I'll be operating on your brain today. I've never been to school, but I have watched videos on brain surgery and I read books about it all the time."
> 
> Gah sorry for venting but this crap is just...I can't even continue.



Don't you think you were being a little harsh there? He wants to learn, and thats whats important.

There are NO stupid questions only Stupid Answers.

Anyways  Kakashi, here is what I would do, Call the Dojo, ask the instructor if anyone lives out by you and see if you can car-pool with someone to the dojo and make sure you offer up some gas money. 

Don't worry about Hanzo I guess some people were born 21 and with a drivers liscense .  It sucks not being able to drive or not having a car.. when I was 18 I was taking a train down to where I was training for along time when my car was in the shop.. Speaking of trains.. if there is one by you maybe that is an option?

Best Regards.


----------



## Devil_Hanzo (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah I was being harsh and I apologize, but you know those Naruto kids. I don't think further explanation is necessary.


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Apr 1, 2007)

Devil Hanzo said:


> Yeah I was being harsh and I apologize, but you know those Naruto kids. I don't think further explanation is necessary.



Thats better I suppose, haha, at least you apologized.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Apr 1, 2007)

J.Goldschmidt said:


> There are NO stupid questions only Stupid Answers.


 
What gender are you?


----------



## stephen (Apr 1, 2007)

J.Goldschmidt said:


> Anyways  Kakashi, here is what I would do, Call the Dojo, ask the instructor if anyone lives out by you and see if you can car-pool with someone to the dojo and make sure you offer up some gas money.




Sounds pretty reasonable to me.



			
				Nimravus said:
			
		

> What gender are you?



?????


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Apr 1, 2007)

Nimravus said:


> What gender are you?



????

I am a Male.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Apr 1, 2007)

J.Goldschmidt said:


> ????
> 
> I am a Male.


 
Are you asleep?


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 1, 2007)

Nimravus said:


> Are you asleep?



WTF Nim?  Whats your deal?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry. This is my way of demonstrating that I disagree with the statement that there are no stupid questions.


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Apr 1, 2007)

Nimravus said:


> Sorry. This is my way of demonstrating that I disagree with the statement that there are no stupid questions.



IF YOU ARE BEING GENUINE NOT A TROLL, THEN THERE ARE NO STUPID QUESTIONS. 

I revise statement just for you!

Because the OP really wants to know the answers to what he is asking.. you sir on the otherhand are just being ignorant.

LETS STAY ON TOPIC AND TRY TO HELP THIS GUY.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 1, 2007)

J.Goldschmidt said:


> IF YOU ARE BEING GENUINE NOT A TROLL, THEN THERE ARE NO STUPID QUESTIONS.
> 
> I revise statement just for you!
> 
> ...


You just jumped into a thread that hadn't had a post in almost 4 months.  You haven't addressed the original question (is it possible to train without an instructor?) yourself.

While in many situations, instructors often tell students "there are no stupid questions", I think most of us can realize that there are indeed stupid questions.  If you're in math class, and you ask your teacher about your art history class... That's probably going to be a stupid question.  It's probably an unwise, if not stupid, question to ask a cop "what are you gonna do about it?"; the answer is probably going to be a chance to where a really nifty set of linked bracelets...  

In this particular case, the original poster was dealt with fairly kindly when the thread started; it was explained why it's not possible to train properly without being taught by an instructor.  Someone revived the thread today with an admittedly harsh response; they've apologized for their harshness.  What more do you want?


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Apr 1, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> You just jumped into a thread that hadn't had a post in almost 4 months.  You haven't addressed the original question (is it possible to train without an instructor?) yourself.
> 
> While in many situations, instructors often tell students "there are no stupid questions", I think most of us can realize that there are indeed stupid questions.  If you're in math class, and you ask your teacher about your art history class... That's probably going to be a stupid question.  It's probably an unwise, if not stupid, question to ask a cop "what are you gonna do about it?"; the answer is probably going to be a chance to where a really nifty set of linked bracelets...
> 
> In this particular case, the original poster was dealt with fairly kindly when the thread started; it was explained why it's not possible to train properly without being taught by an instructor.  Someone revived the thread today with an admittedly harsh response; they've apologized for their harshness.  What more do you want?



WOW. This is just becoming silly and out of hand. The OP then stated that there was a Dojo 1 hour from him that he would like to go to.

There are no stupid questions, if you are Genuinely seeking knowledge, I have asked Instructors, Teachers, Mentors, etc.. questions that were not their speciality, and were able to answer me and help in ways perhaps someone who was a specialist etc..

Think outside the box and lets not start a flame war here ok, you guys knew exactly what I meant when I said there are no stupid questions, only stupid answers. Don't go looking for trouble in the wrong place, please, I'm not looking for trouble.

Hopefully we can end it here. 

Best Regards to All.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Apr 1, 2007)

J.Goldschmidt said:


> Because the OP really wants to know the answers to what he is asking..


 
And how would you know that?
Low post counts are as indicative to trolling as stupid questions...


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Apr 1, 2007)

Nimravus said:


> And how would you know that?
> Low post counts are as indicative to trolling as stupid questions...



I suppose I will just have to post again, sucked back into this , but do you honestly mean to say that being new/having a low post count is equivalent to not being worthy of being taken seriously, and having a large post count makes you a god here? Screw that noise, I've never heard something so rediculous in my life and frankly thats disgusting. 

Like I said stop looking for trouble when there shouldnt be any.

Good Day.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Apr 1, 2007)

What I'm saying is that you have no way of knowing whether or not the OP was genuinely interested in learning Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, or merely had a fascination with all things ninja-like. The latter is more common than you may think.

That's it for me on this topic.


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Apr 1, 2007)

Nimravus said:


> What I'm saying is that you have no way of knowing whether or not the OP was genuinely interested in learning Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, or merely had a fascination with all things ninja-like. The latter is more common than you may think.
> 
> That's it for me on this topic.



I throw in my towel as well.  Glad this ended civil-like.

Best Regards


----------



## DWeidman (Apr 5, 2007)

reminds me of one of my favorite quotes:

There are no stupid questions - just stupid people.

That's all.  I just love that quote.  Nothing else to add.

-Daniel

PS.  By the way NIM - I got the reasons for your questions.  I was laughing as I read them...


----------

